# Passende Schrauben für Alphacool Radiatoren



## SimplyAlegend (23. August 2015)

*Passende Schrauben für Alphacool Radiatoren*

Hi,

Die neuen Noiseblocker eloops 140mm wurden ja gerade released, allerdings sind diese 29mm dick.
Ich möchte meinen Alphacool ST30 420mm damit ausrüsten, allerdings brauche ich dafür dann wohl die 35mm Schrauben für Lüfter + Radiator + eventuelle Unterlegscheibe, von denen mir leider zwei Abhanden gekommen sind.

Deshalb die Frage, wie ist den die genaue Bezeichnung der Schrauben die standardmäßig mit den Alphacool Radiatoren geliefert werden:

http://www.aquatuning.de/media/image/35273-5.jpg

Ich hätte gerne die mit Linsenkopf/Senkkopf, im Shop habe ich leider nur Ersatzschrauben mit Zylinderkopf gefunden und welche mit 37mm:

Schraube ISO 7380 FL M3 x 37 Inbus - schwarz | Schrauben | Normteile | Zubehör | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


Was wären denn passende Ersatzschrauben?

Grüße

SaL


----------



## sh4sta (23. August 2015)

*AW: Passende Schrauben für Alphacool Radiatoren*

Wie wäre es mit diesen?

Schrauben M3 x 35mm Kopf (4 Stück) | Montagematerial | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Schrauben M3 x 35mm Senk (4 Stück) | Montagematerial | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Am besten mal unter Radiatoren ------> Montagematerial schauen. 


greetz


greetz


----------



## SimplyAlegend (23. August 2015)

*AW: Passende Schrauben für Alphacool Radiatoren*

Die sind leider nicht schwarz, hätte ich aber dazu schreiben müssen, hatte ich vergessen.
Normale verzinkte schrauben sind kein Problem, aber ich hätte es gerne Schwarz.


----------



## sh4sta (23. August 2015)

*AW: Passende Schrauben für Alphacool Radiatoren*

Achso sry^^  Dann mal warten was der Eddy dazu sagt^^


greetz


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. August 2015)

*AW: Passende Schrauben für Alphacool Radiatoren*

Moin,

wenn du mir deine Adresse als PN schickst, dann besorg ich dir welche. Wir haben aktuell keine da, deshalb sind sie auch nicht im Shop zu finden. 

Grüße,
Eddy


----------

